# Does anyone have an Asrock contact number?



## Drastik

Customer service number? These east asian manufacturers are so hard to get hold of when you need help. Asrock doesnt have a direct number, just a crappy email service that they dont respond to. Even with AMD, you call a US number and you get redirected to China.


----------



## diduknowthat

> ASRock America, Inc.
> 13848 Magnolia Ave, Chino, CA91710
> U.S.A.
> Phone: +1-909-590-8308
> Fax: +1-909-590-1026
> e-mail: sales@asrockamerica.com



.


----------

